# General > Literature >  Here's a story!

## Angel

Had a crazy idea last night about creating a story on the org...

The idea is... I'll start with something (below) and anyone can add to it with as much or as little as they wish as long as it follows on. Depending on the humour or moods of the contributors as it progresses it should take all sorts of unpredictable twists and turns... 
Should the idea of the story take off, I would suggest you use the previous 5 post prior as direction...
If there appears a long delay between post (a week or more) I shall contribute.

Just thought it would be fun...

Here we go...

It wasn't the first truck to stop but the driver looked more inviting, beside which he lived in Perth so should know the place well enough to direct me to Theatre. The tattoo on the drivers arm looked familiar, so I asked him about it...

Angel...

----------


## shazzap

We have done this before Angel. But some still might want to participate.  :Smile:

----------


## golach

Not a new idea, this story has been running for a long time

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...r-ending-story

----------


## Angel

Oh, I didn't know... 

Anyway, 6 words is so restricting, thought my idea was a more challenging... we'll see how it goes... but thanks for the info and link Golach...

Angel...

----------


## golach

now your idea has been moved to the Literature Forum Angel, get typing, and best of luck

----------

